# Ran into a Moose today while fishing.... Cool Pics



## Blue Tick (Jul 1, 2009)

I was fishing along the Provo river today in the Wasatch Mountains when I literally stumbled upon a bull moose. I was walking along the edge of the river when I turned around and not more than 25 feet away was a huge bull. We both stared at each other then I pulled out my camera. Thankfully there was pool of murky water seperating us however if he was going to charge me I would have jumped in the river. He seemed to be quite docile however they can charge. Also caught some nice brown trout today and got a glimpse of a crane.


----------



## Curt (Jul 1, 2009)

As we say in Maine: Cool as a moose!


----------



## Knoxienne (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Berean (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, what great pics! It's like a paradise there. I notice that Mr. Moose kept his eye on you at all times. (Yes, Mr. Moose like on Capt. Kangaroo, LOL)


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

Joshua said:


> He looks pretty unscathed, having been ran into and all.



That's what I was thinking! I ran over a kitten on my drive home from work last night (I don't know if it lived--I just kept going) so this was my initial thought as well.


----------



## christiana (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! How wonderful to be out there away from all the 'civilized' mayhem!
Beautiful animal, that moose and the fish as well!


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

Joshua said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Well I _felt_ the thump. I don't know if stopping to look at it and think to myself, "Hmm. Yep. That sucker sure is flat," would help anything.  I phrased "I don't know if it lived" poorly; it should have been "I'm pretty sure I squished it good, but I don't 'know' since I just kept going." Besides, it was midnight so I was tired. And the power was out in my neighborhood so I had to get home to comfort the family. Oh and, and uh one of my pastors hates cats so...


----------



## Tripel (Jul 1, 2009)

Joshua said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



I've never run over a cat, but if I did, I don't think I'd stop. Not unless it was obvious that it was someone's pet and it was obvious who that someone was. I put cats on the same level as squirrels.
Now if it's a dog that I hit....I'm definitely stopping.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice photos. I wish I were there.

Now I feel compelled to tell a story my Dad related to me.

After fishing on the North Fork of the Flathead in NW Montana, he was driving home on a dark road in a Willy's Jeep. There was a bull moose standing in the middle of the road. He honked his horn--bad move.

The moose charged the Jeep, bashed the headlights in, and then started bashing the sides. That kind of Jeep wasn't very heavy, and Dad started to get worried about the sides caving in, so he jumped out the other side and crawled under the vehicle.

The moose kept bashing away, almost turning the Jeep on its side. Finally the moose gave up and walked away.

So Dad started up the Jeep and tried to drive off without any headlights. He decided to turn on a flashlight to see the road. As soon as he turned it on, that moose came running out of the woods to charge him again. Dad floored it and reached the top speed of around 45 mph, finally getting away.

The jeep died about 6 miles later because of a leaking radiator, leaving Dad to walk the remaining 3 miles home, carrying his prized fly rod and the fish he caught. 

He told me to *never* mess with a moose. 

Then there's the story of the guy I saw run into a lake while being chased by a moose. The part that scared him was that moose swim pretty fast and pretty well. . . .at least they don't chase people underwater.

I'm glad your moose was phlegmatic about it all.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

Tripel said:


> I've never run over a cat, but if I did, I don't think I'd stop. Not unless it was obvious that it was someone's pet and it was obvious who that someone was. I put cats on the same level as squirrels.
> Now if it's a dog that I hit....I'm definitely stopping.



I concur. Unless the dog was a chihuahua. Then I'd keep going. I ran over a chihuahua while riding my bike when I was eleven or something but the owner (my neighbor) was there so I didn't bother stopping; I heard that it eventually died. It didn't bother me too much at the time and my response was "well, your stupid dog was chasing my tires--what did you expect?!" Nowadays I'm _sure_ I'd at least apologize.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 1, 2009)

I've only been fishing a few times and never actually caught anything, though I do enjoy it.

That fish you caught is really cool looking...


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> I'm glad your moose was phlegmatic about it all.



I've heard similar stories. Cow moose with calves nearby are _really_ dangerous, and so are bulls in mating season, so it's a good thing you (the OP) met this fellow at this time of year.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 1, 2009)

Over here, it is legal to drive on if you hit a cat. If you hit a dog, it is illegal to drive on. Quite right too!


----------



## py3ak (Jul 1, 2009)

There are two reasons to intentionally stop when you've hit an animal:
1. Retrieve the edible parts.
2. Reimburse the owner if it was an animal of some value (as in a chicken, a goat, a sheep, a cow, a horse, a donkey, - in short, a _laboring_ animal).


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 1, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Very nice photos. I wish I were there.
> 
> Now I feel compelled to tell a story my Dad related to me.
> 
> ...




WOW! What a story... That's what I was concerned about. I've been in other parts of the mountains here in Utah and there are warning signs about aggressive moose. 

You're correct I've seen moose swim quite fast and efficiently. If he would have charged the current in the river at this section was fast so hopefully I would have escaped.

It was a great day on the river ready to go back next week.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

py3ak said:


> There are two reasons to intentionally stop when you've hit an animal:
> 1. Retrieve the edible parts.
> 2. Reimburse the owner if it was an animal of some value (as in a chicken, a goat, a sheep, a cow, a horse, a donkey, - in short, a _laboring_ animal).



Would the same apply when you've hit a child?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful country - reminds me of some of our favorite spots in Washington and Oregon.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 1, 2009)

Those are fantastic pics! Looks like a perfect day actually. A bit of an adventure and caught a fish! 

The Lord sure has created some beautiful things!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2009)

I hear in New Brunswick they are called "Swamp Donkeys"...


----------



## Reformed Rush (Jul 1, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> I was fishing along the Provo river today in the Wasatch Mountains when I literally stumbled upon a bull moose. I was walking along the edge of the river when I turned around and not more than 25 feet away was a huge bull. We both stared at each other then I pulled out my camera. Thankfully there was pool of murky water seperating us however if he was going to charge me I would have jumped in the river. He seemed to be quite docile however they can charge. Also caught some nice brown trout today and got a glimpse of a crane.



Heh.

This reminded me of a story my father-in-law told about fishing on a river-bank, and turning to find a very large bear had approached him from behind and above.

My FIL said he got a strong sweet taste in his mouth!

Did you experience a sweet taste in your mouth?



Great pictures. Great adventure.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2009)

Great shots!

& a nice catch. I love to see moose (& deer) when they are still "in felt".


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow. Beautiful - thanks for posting! We have moose up here too, but I've actually never seen one except from a long distance.

ps. I would be a little upset if someone ran over my cat and didn't stop to see if they could take it to the vet. I'm just saying...


----------



## nicnap (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting these pics. I especially like the curious look he is giving you in pic #3.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 1, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Wow. Beautiful - thanks for posting! We have moose up here too, but I've actually never seen one except from a long distance.
> 
> ps. I would be a little upset if someone ran over my cat and didn't stop to see if they could take it to the vet. I'm just saying...



Me too . . .maybe it is a girl-thing, because my husband *accelerates *when he sees a ground squirrel on the road, while I simultaneously *apply my passenger-side (non-functional) brakes* every time, in hopes to counteract his gross purposes, which can only be described as deliberately intended, and destructive inclinations!

I love cats . . .

I think cats (and squirrels, etc. of all kinds) should be equally esteemed by humans.

Especially when they venture out on the streets . . .


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 1, 2009)

How cool is that? I don't think I realized these critters were found that far south. The Wasatch range is beautiful.


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 1, 2009)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful country and amazing fish there!


----------



## Houchens (Jul 1, 2009)

Fabulous pictures! Thanks for the post. Quite a visible evidence, of some of God's divine creation, for us to enjoy!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 2, 2009)

Very cool. Moose in velvet. Nice brown too. The only problem is that now I really want to get my fly rod out and get to it. I won't bore y'all with my bull elk / trout fishing story. . .


----------

